# Found a Pitbull- Need Ideas for What to Do



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Found a brindle and white sweet boy early yesterday afternoon. He is not dog or cat aggressive, but REALLY wants to chase the deer in our side-yard right now. He hopped in the car fine yesterday when we drove around trying to find his owner...no tags on his collar. All the vet offices are closed so we can't scan for a chip. I can't keep him here past 5 p.m. today...it's 12:30 here right now.

I've called the rescue I volunteered for- no answer. Called Casa Del Toro, the pitbull rescue- no answer. The only no-kill shelter I know of has had their phone disconnected. I put up a found ad on Craigslist with no dice. Haven't seen any "missing" or "lost" ads for brindle pits. As a last resort, I put up an ad in the pets section and all I've gotten are responses from people who are not using punctuation or capitalization in their one-line "hi im interested thanks call me" e-mails...not people I'd trust with a pit, since fighting is so prevalent here. If I take him to the pound, I know he'll be put down immediately...bully breeds NEVER last long. 

Does anyone have any other ideas on what I should do?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Could you put up a few flyers on telephone poles around the area with your info on it for the afternoon? Or maybe even at the nearest store? 

Maybe you have a neighbor that could keep him tonight if no one claims him before tonight. Then you could try the rescue groups in the morning. I'm not sure how your neighborhood it, but in mine there is always someone willing to help when you need it.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Why can't you hold on to him until tomorrow? Then you'd be able to get him scanned for a chip. Or do you have any friends who could hold on to him until then? The rescue would probably be open tomorrow as well.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

I live in an "old" neighborhood...all of my neighbors are retired, senior citizen-ish age and I just can't see any of them taking him. I also don't know any neighbors well at all, if that makes sense. If I knew them better, I would have no issues with going over and asking one of them.

@Maxy24: I live with my boyfriend's grandparents, and the only reason I've been able to take care of him so far is because they're away visiting their son iin Ohio and don't know I have him. Grandma loves pit bulls, but we already have way too many animals and I know they would kill me if I brought him inside. I can POSSIBLY borrow a crate from a friend, but even at that point there'll be no space in the garage for him once they come home because they insist on parking their car in the garage nowadays.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Have you even asked them? 

Ask them if for one night, ONE night they could leave the car out of the garage or ONE night, you could watch over this dog. You have to ask, though. Right now you are assuming a lot...sometimes you can be surprised if you just ask. Tell them everything you have done to find a solution but you need ONE night.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Have you even asked them?
> 
> Ask them if for one night, ONE night they could leave the car out of the garage or ONE night, you could watch over this dog. You have to ask, though. Right now you are assuming a lot...sometimes you can be surprised if you just ask. Tell them everything you have done to find a solution but you need ONE night.


I agree. It's just one night! Then you'll hopefully be able to get him someplace safe in the morning.


----------

